# 10% OFF ALL Hi-Tech Pharma Products and much more!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Aug 19, 2016)

*Muscle Research Weekly Thursday Sale!!!*


*10% OFF ALL HI-TECH PHARMA PRODUCTS!!!
*


*That is right, the coupon code below will get you 10% OFF all of their products in our store...there are MANY to choose from so check them out!!!


We also have ALL Powerchews products on sale this week for $25.99 each, as well as Premium Powders GABA, Keto Burn, and BOGO FREE Caffeine!!!


We also still have Transform FORGED MHO Poppers on sale for $19.99 until our inventory runs out...so grab some before you can't grab them again!!!


ALSO...we are giving away FREE bottles of our famous Katanadrol v3.0 for anyone who qualifies and runs a log on their cycle and experience...check out this thread and put in your application https://www.muscle-research.com/threads/10493-Stronger-Leaner-Log-Katanadrol-for-us!
*





















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Aug 22, 2016)

*Monday BUMP Day on this week's sale...like the guy in the picture, he did his shopping to save some money on Hi-Tech products, Powerchews, Premium Powders products, and a chance for a FREE bottle of Katanadrol v3.0 for running a log while getting shredded and showing us your success with your FREE cycle...so don't hesitate to apply for the opportunity and save some money this week on our sale!!!*​


----------



## MidwestBeast (Aug 24, 2016)

Last day to get in on this great sale! Lots of really solid deals, this week.

*10% off all Hi-Tech Pharm products:*

Code "htp10" gets you 10% off of a TON of great products from the Hi-Tech lineup. Whether you're looking for energy and want to grab Jack'd Up or Hydroxy Elite of the Off The Chain aminos (BCAA's with 1,3 dmaa in them!) or perhaps you want to pick up some PHs, this is your deal. They've got everything you could want with their improved delivery system. A wide selection of products for gaining muscle, cutting fat, energy, and everything in between. If I tolerated the 1,3 DMAA any better, I'd be all over those Off The Chain aminos. I've heard the flavor is on point, too (which isn't surprising at all if you've tried the new Mesomorph flavors).


*Premium Powders GABA:*

Great price on a bulk product to help with mood, relaxation, reduction of anxiety, and improved sleep. In addition, this qualifies for the $5 addition of a flavor tub, which you may not need for this, but is great for making your own pre or intra products. Great staple product to have around. I used this for a couple months back in the Winter when my sleep was lacking a bit. I don?t particularly suffer from sleeping problems, but this stuff knocked me out and when I was out for the night, I wasn?t up til morning and definitely felt a deeper sleep. Hard to pass up for less than $20 shipped!

*Power Chews ? ALL Products*

I have professed my love of Power Chews many, many times. They are super convenient and very tasty. The BCAA and Glutamine chews are solid for travel snacks. The creatine chews help break up the routine of always having a powder (which I generally love, but a break is nice on occasion). Same goes for the pre-workout chews. Now, D-Test is just an awesome combo of DAA and LCLT. And not just that, but they have a special ?bull berry? flavor that is the best of all of them. Seriously. A great PCT or just natural strength product. But in general, Power Chews are great if you?re in contest prep or cutting and still want something sweet. When you travel, it?s just one small tub you toss in instead of bigger ones or measuring out powders in bags, extra pills, etc. And the BCAA chews are fantastic for at-work snacks or when you?re driving. This is a steal of a price for any of these.

*Premium Powders Keto Burn:*

Another one of my favorites. I actually really like Keto Burn as part of PCT to keep the cortisol at bay and fat-burning effects going as long as possible. You can dose it at 3 caps a day (2 AM, 1 PM) and get a full month out of it or just go 1 AM and 1 PM an get 45 days! I absolutely love this product and enjoy it every time I run it. Great pick-up at this price. I've been using it for the past couple weeks at 2 caps upon rising and that's it; an occasional 3rd cap mid-day if I don't workout and need a slight boost. Lasts a good long while and is just enough energy to start the morning off.

*Premium Powders Caffeine (BOGO!):*

240 caps of 200mg caffeine for under $16 shipped to your door. That?s a great deal right there. I have a little travel cooler that I use for roadtrips and work trips. I actually keep a bottle of this in the zipper pouch of it. It has come in super handy when I?m driving on hour number 9 and ready to pass out. Obviously you know the benefits of caffeine. So whether you?re looking to add this to an ECA stack and cut up for cheap or just trying to get some extra energy, this will beat out Mountain Dew every single time (and be substantially cheaper). I would not pass on this one.


----------



## cane87 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Very nice i love hi tech products and use them all the time.Im using jack3d off and on and hydroxyelite right now.So i would jump on that.Sale is almost over guys, jump in  *


----------

